# 2003 Nissan Pathfinder Jerking and Bucking on Acceleration



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am in the market for a 2001-2003 Pathfinder. I found one at a really good price except it has a problem. This is what the fellow said about the truck after I asked him to explain a little more how the truck was acting:

"More of the jerk shutter. I call it bucking. let off the gas and it goes fine. Only under hard acceleration at about 2500 rpm.. Throws a 0065 which makes no sense because it is after the swirl control valve solenoid and has supposedly has no effect on anything. Have replaced swirl control valve solenoid, TPS, MAF, O2 sensors and have replaced or blown out many vacuum hoses.. I have read that this may be called "limp mode" but not sure about that..."

I was told maybe the speed sensor or the MAF needs to be regrounded. Anyone have any suggestions what this may be?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Not sure about the new electronic controlled autos, but back when they had mechanical advance in the distributor, and the mechanical advance was sticking, it would cause a " bucking", until it got caught up.

Solution was a new / rebuilt distributor. 


ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How do the plugs and ignition look? Under load, if they are weak or compromised...that will cause a miss that will be picked up by the computer.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Plugs and cables is where I would go too. It likely still has the originals.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe cracks in the plug wires causing an arc.?


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

I had a Buick Regal that did something like what I'm imagining from your description - it was the torque converter clutch on the transmission.

Have you Googled the issue at all to see if it's something common with that vehicle?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I am in the market for a 2001-2003 Pathfinder. I found one at a really good price except it has a problem.


Ayuh,.... Whether on this one, or any other one,....

Do a Compression Test, before ya hand over any money,.....
That'll give you a solid answer of the motor's overall health,.....

The buckin', sounds like it's _Skippin'_ under hard acceleration,....
Could be spark,....
Could be a lean condition,.....
Could be a dead cylinder with low compression,.....


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Will it run faster than 35MPH?


FYI: Limp mode is when one of several sensors tells the controller that something is wrong and the controller limits rpms to prevent engine damage but allows you get to repair place. In my case when it happened it was MAF, a $650 electronic carb.


My 96 also acts like that about every 60K miles at which time I replace the plugs, dist cap, fuel filter and what ever else comes with a tuneup.


I would not lay down any cash without a certified mechanic taking a peak.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Bucking under acceleration points towards EGR and connected plumbing. EVERYTHING needs to be cleaned and de carbonated. 

MAF will cause rough run from get go. 

Always look for simple solutions first, that's how cars are. Looks terrible, usually something very simple that mech won't tell you about.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I haven't seen the car yet, it is over a 100 miles from here. He just wrote me back and told me it is a p1165 code instead of p0065. He said as long as you are cruising at 75 mph it runs great. Here is what he said:

"The solenoid I replaced is #27 the part that is getting the code is #31 OEM part 223602Y900
It is after the solenoid and shouldn't be doing anything (unless I got a bad solenoid or it didn't get reset properly)
I replaced the O2 sensors but still get them on occasion. I am doing the reseting myself with a simple code reader I have. It was only $120 so I am wondering if it can't do the reset like a Nissan shop could. 

When you are cruising at 75 mph the vehicle is great. When it stutters pulling out of the library parking lot it makes the blood boil!! "


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It would be worth the $ to have a dealership take a look at it, before dropping the final purchase on it. 

That way you will know what needs fixed, and the approximate cost to do so, and if you decide to not buy, the owner will know what to fix, or tell the next potential buyer.

A few dollars to get it tested, is worth it, to prevent you buying a LEMON.


ED


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Great suggestions, I really do appreciate it. My wife put a hold on buying that car, she said we don't need something else to fix. So we are headed toward Atlanta tomorrow to look at another one. I sure hope that one turns out good. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

You do know that many pathfinders prior to 2017 had the awful cvt shudder issues right? It may not have started until maybe 2013 but I'm not positive.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe.

https://www.google.com/search?q=200...y-kPnhAhXinuAKHWVkAAcQsxgIKw&biw=1920&bih=937


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought the 2003 Pathfinder down in Ga yesterday. I really hate to say it but it had the check engine light on and spitting a catalytic converter code. He gave me such a big cost cut on the truck that I couldn't walk away from it. After the trip home I kinda wish I had. 

On top of the problems with the Pathfinder, we were about 10 miles from our house and a Tyson Foods tanker hit my wife who was following right behind me. The little Nissan Altima is totaled. I sure hated that as it was in perfect mechanical condition and still had at least another 100,000 left in it. My wife is very bruised and sore but no broken bones, thank the Lord for that. 

Now on to my problem, I had planned to park the Pathfinder until I can fix all the problems but with the little Altima shot and our Toyota 4x4 has alternator problems, I need to get the Pathfinder up and running in good shape really soon.

Can I punch out the two front catalytic converters and install spacers on the 02 sensors like I did on our grandson's 2004 Nissan Altima. His car is running great, no codes and passed emission inspection.

One more problem:
When coming out of passing gear and it shifts back into high gear, the rear end of the truck wobbles really noticeably. Would wore out stabilizer bars be the cause of this?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes worn rubber bushings on stabilizers, cause a " shimmy, shake" .

I am sorry to hear that your wife got hit by a truck.

Now she can say that she went a round with the dude.

Take them for all you can get.

At least a decent replacement for her car, maybe a year or two newer.

I think that an alternator fix, would be easier than going out of state to by someone else's problems.

But hey I drove my last one 26 years before replacing it.

I would still be driving it, but some BLONDE, came out of a parking lot ( on the phone), at a high rate of speed, and totaled mine.

So I too went out of state and bought a retired U. S. MARSHALLS, transport S U V. 

Again Sorry to hear of your wife's accident.



ED


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Most likely it is the crank position sensor that is failing. Not an expensive repair to have done. 







I use websites like this for my own research prior to buying a new or used vehicle.
http://www.carproblemzoo.com/nissan/pathfinder/2003/


----------

